# $600/1200 IRS refund



## Erirku

Hello fellow APC users,
I am confused at how anyone is eligible for this refund I got a notice from the IRS stating that our President wanted everyone in the USA to get this refund but how will I know I will even get it? Can someone please help me explain this. Thanks, Eric[smilie=h:


----------



## iORi

its supposed to be automatic if u've made a certain amount. fill out the 1040a and it'll get sent out and u dont have to do anything.


----------



## puttyman70

If you make less than 75000 you get 600. It W's way of buying your vote for the next republican.


----------



## niko

This "stimulus" is so ridiculous I can't believe it is offered as a "stimulus" or even offered at all. It is insulting.

A dose of reality:

Group 1:
A family that makes 50K or more a year could care less if they got $1,200 from anywhere. Drop in a bucket.

Group 2:
A family that makes less than 50K a year will IMMEDIATELY use the money to pay off a tiny fraction of one of the many debts they have. Sad.

The sad truth is that many Group 1 households will act as Group 2. Maybe Group 1 should consist of people that make more than 80K a year. Which group are you in?

Embarrasing all around. 

A $10K "stimulus" would probably excite more of us. But the government could not produce that much money for it's citizens. It can certainly spend them though - war is a neccessary and expensive good deed!

If I was a lender I'd find it stimulating that the people that borrowed money from me will still be deep in the whole even with a "special" government help. The earnings from the interest I charge would not be affected! Nice! It may occur to me that the government is actually stimulating me. 

Hey, I now know why it's called "stimulus package"!

--Nikolay


----------



## BryceM

:boxing:

Let's see ... if I understand this correctly, the government is borrowing even more money (mostly from Europe & Asia) so that they can send a check to almost everyone in the US for no particular reason. Hopefully they'll all go out and buy something, perhaps even something made in America (oh wait, we don't make stuff anymore) so that some shareholder somewhere can get his dividend at the end of the next quarter.

They're also borrowing more money to bail out stupid people who got themselves into foolish ARM and interest-only mortgages on houses they couldn't afford. Huh, it turns out that if you make $25k a year and spend it all on entertainment that you can't afford a $250k house. Who knew!!?? Well, we better bail them out. We sure wouldn't want to encourage fiscal responsibility, prudent lending, and sound lending practices in the future.

Meanwhile I worked hard and have been very blessed to get where I am. Between the Feds and the State, they're taking about half of my money so that they can give it to people who can use it "more wisely" than me.

I have no problem with paying taxes. I live in a great country that provides an environment where a person actually has a chance to get ahead. What burns me is the slow spiral toward socialism, communism, or whatever you'd like to call it. There is no incentive to be creative, work hard, and build our economy if those who work hard are penalized while those who are getting by with "minimal effort" realize rewards they haven't earned.

The government's answer to every problem is increasingly to print more money, bail people's butts out of trouble, and to throw cash directly back at the voters. Sick, useless pandering. How 'bout they just let us keep it in the first place? Even better, how 'bout they learn how to live on what they make?

If you think the "Great Depression" sounds bad, just wait until you see what happens when all of this reckless spending catches up with us. This is true for individuals and it's certianly true for the nation as a whole. It makes me sick. Think radical Islam is our greatest threat? NO WAY!! Never in my life have I been so cynical, disapointed, and so nauseated with the government. Nobody will be envying our "way of life" when we're all standing in soup lines again.


----------



## icex

Not to hijack, but I only made $1200 last year at my job (quit, boss was a ..). Will I still get a refund?


----------



## Deni

icex, maybe.

In one place it says, "If your income is less than $3,000 and you have other qualifying stimulus income, you will receive the minimum payment of $300 ($600 if you are filing jointly)."

On the same page, it says, "To receive an economic Stimulus Payment individuals must: 
Have qualifying income of greater than $3,000, and 
Have a Social Security number, and 
Not qualify as a dependent of another taxpayer "

This is the page where I got the info.

If I were you, I'd call the local office of my Senator or CongressCritter. That's what they're there for. You likely won't talk to the elected official, but there should be people in the office who can answer your questions. You should be able to find their phone numbers in your phone book.


----------



## bigstick120

guaiac_boy said:


> I have no problem with paying taxes. I live in a great country that provides an environment where a person actually has a chance to get ahead. What burns me is the slow spiral toward socialism, communism, or whatever you'd like to call it. There is no incentive to be creative, work hard, and build our economy if those who work hard are penalized while those who are getting by with "minimal effort" realize rewards they haven't earned.


AMEN to that statement my friend! Its the folks that live their lives via government handouts of MY MONEY that chaps my butt. Why would they work when they make more money on welfare?


----------



## JustOneMore21

icex said:


> Not to hijack, but I only made $1200 last year at my job (quit, boss was a ..). Will I still get a refund?


Did you file taxes for 2007? If not, you won't get a stimulus check. That's part of the requirements along with what Deni stated.


----------



## icex

I guess so. I'm only 17 and already got my tax refund for like $50 back. I got a letter in today and our book keeper said I should be getting a $300 refund .. so I guess I am ? It's confusing lol


----------



## Deni

Yep, icex, it is confusing, but if you've already filed your tax return, you don't have to do anything more. If the check comes in the mail, it'll be a nice surprise. 

There may be an issue with your age, if your parents declare you as a dependent.


----------



## Morbida

Why would they work when they make more money on welfare? << bigstick120,watch how you throw out generalizations about welfare. Unless of course you are in the current system and know something I dont about how all these people on welfare are so rich off the system.


----------

